# 2006 Nissan Altima 2.5S



## berlin58 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello, I am new to the forum and am seriously considering purchasing a
2006 Altima 2.5S with 22,000 miles. Even though the car is still under the factory warranty, is there anything that I should be aware of or look for???
This would be my first Nissan after owning Toyotas for many years. Thank you and I look forward to any insight's forum members may have about this Altima.

Thank you.


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

The 2006 altima had a recall on the engine. They came from the factory burning oil badly. I have replaced several engines in that particular year. You will want to check and make sure that all of the recalls have been done. Nissan extended the engine warranty to 100,000 miles.


----------



## berlin58 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I appreciate it.


----------

